# Puppy size at 6 weeks?



## Matilda (Apr 19, 2010)

A health concern has come up with a puppy I was going to get from a breeder. I want to be clear that I am very impressed with how the breeder is handling the situation. She has been very upfront with me about the issues, and I am getting a different puppy from the litter. But, the original puppy that we were going to get has tugged at my heart strings, and I can't help but think of her, so I am wondering what you may know about a situation like this. Please keep this sweet little 6 week old girl in your thoughts. 

It started about a week or so ago when the breeder let me know that she wasn't growing as she should. She was the largest in the litter, and is now the smallest. She is now 6 weeks old and weighs 1.5 lbs. What is a typical weight for a 6 week old? 

She apparently had an episode of hypoglycemia, and is at the vets now. I think that between the size problem, and the low sugar, that this is concerning for a liver shunt. What do you think? Or do you think it is just one of those things? I just feel sad that this sweet little puppy may be sick, and I'm hoping it ends up being nothing major.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I am not an expert, but my first thought was about liver shunt. It sounds like your breeder is already on top of things and doing the best for the puppy but getting it in to see the vet. I'm sure the vet will do whatever they can to care for the puppy. I will hold the little one in my thoughts. Unfortunately sometimes things just happen.

What about your new choice? It is a he or a she? Is he growing well?


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

*I just asked a similar question re 3 week old pups that are weighing in just under a pound at 3 weeks! Our breeder as well seems on top of things and at this point their small size (and the fact that nursing was not going well due to low milk production from mom) seems to be the only concern for us right now. The breeder has stated that she has been supplementing their diet and that they are thriving.*


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Did this puppy lose any weight? 1.5 lbs is a healthy weight for 6 weeks. Our runt was 1.8 lbs at 8 weeks. Thats when I'd be concerned as individual puppies have different growth spurts and the largest puppy at birth doesn't always end up being the largest puppy fully matured. Our litter last year the smallest puppy at birth ended up being the largest puppy in the litter matured. And the largest puppy at birth is now the 2nd smallest in the litter. Different lines mature at different rates. For instance my bred by girl will probably take till 18 months to fully mature. While as my other girl that I didn't breed is most likely done growing now at 10 months old.


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for your response! The breeder seems confident that all is going well. She has had to supplement feedings before and is very vested in doing her job to keep the puppies moving forward. As for weight loss, we still don't know which of the three puppies will be ours but from what I can surmise there hasn't been an issue for any of them as of yet. She has shared that all 3 girls are very active. She has been very good about updating how things are going and has always been available and willing to spend time on the phone answering questions. I guess I'll feel better when I can actually see the puppies in person. Thanks again  I plan to stay active on this site so I can continue to gather helpful advise !!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know that answer. I can tell you that my Freddie was only 2.8 lbs at 10 weeks old and he was not the runt. He grew very slowly and is now a healthy 15lbs!

I hope everything works out for you and the pup.


----------

